# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Malac's Fast Grab [MFG] Repost.

## Creation X

Okay, so quite a while back I fell upon Malac's lucid technique named "Malac's Fast Grab."  It was one of the first techniques I used that worked pretty much every single time I used it, and it's not listed anywhere on the site unless someone conveniently clicks on his signature (although I don't even think he posts that much anymore).

I feel this is a powerful and wonderful technique that a lot of people should know, so here is his original post.




```
 Cool 10 second lucid induction! Title -*MFG*

    HEY, I'm sure some of you guys and gals that clicked here are like "ZOMG TeH FAST U|[email protected]#$%$% teh NeeK". Well today, your dreams come true. (Heh get it?)

    Let me start off that I actually discovered the root of this technique like a year ago. Slowly finding out what to do to "initiate" these visuals smoothly and fast to implement a way to get lucid, easily. I'm not going to lie, you won't be able to do this technique if you have a problem with visualizing. But that can be fixed with practice so that you can do this

    The method itself is named, Malac's Fast Grab (or if you hate my name than you can call it "My Fast Grab").

    Ever heard the saying that to transition into a dream, you should "step into it" or interact in the midst of HI? This technique emphasizes that transition part into a practical means of getting lucid, fast. When you close you eyes and daydream, have you ever had an extremely vivid like image. Even imagery that moves? Most likely after sleeping for a while, I'm sure you have. Also, don't you love it when this imagery disappears in like 2 seconds because your mind seems to realize that you're looking at a glimpse of your dreamworld while awakened so it makes the vivid imagery disappear? Well this is why I call it My Fast Grab, for what I'm going to have you do.


    The technique:

    1. Sleep for at least 4-6 hours, so that you're at REM.

    2. Any time while you feel comfortable in bed (can be hours later if you want)...

    3. Use the blackness of your eyelids, using your mind's eye (the same way you visualize) to....

    Imagine darkness in front of you. Then imagine that darkness transitioning into a living world getting brighter and brighter. Don't worry about what it should look like, because your subconscious will take care of that. Example: When I say "dog", an image of a dog already shows up in your mind. When I say living world, than your perspective of a living world will show up. So in other words, the image should be completely random to you.

    Also, don't consciously make it vivid, because making the random imagery getting brighter and brighter will make it vivid for you. (I assume your mind does so because it knows that when it gets brighter in a room or outside, you can see more detail). So really all you have to think of is: A living world getting brighter.

    5. So imagine this random jungle, park, room, wal-mart, whatever, getting brighter until its vivid enough to make you think its vivid. The first thought of you thinking its vivid, will be enough to start.

    6. Immediately after the thought of it being realistic or vivid, use your actual hands to grab and touch the nearest got damn thing closest to you. This image won't last long so you'll have to be fast about. I say actual hands because for when you use your actual hands, it'll for that moment be your dream hands.
    (Yes, I discovered that the highest, strongest, most effective tactile movement is----Using your real body parts at a certain time, such as this!)

    Realizing the image and grabbing it might require little practice for some people. In the end though, its very simple and easy to do.

    7. Once you grabbed it or touched it, remain feeling it until you absolutely know that you're in a dream. Most often, as soon as you grab something, you will already be in a dream, but its best to just do whatever you would normally do in an LD to stabilize and stay in it.

    Quick Summary: Close eyes. Imagine darkness. Imagine it getting brighter and revealing a world until its vivid and then immediately grab a hold of something with your real hands to catch the dream. Stabilize.

    Quick way to tell yourself in bed what to do without confusing and worrying yourself: "I'm gonna make it brighter in my mind so I can see and catch a dream with my real hands and not let it go".

    The Easiest and preferred way to remember:
    "I'm gonna use my My Fast Grab, bitch!"
    (sorry, had to add that word...)

    Now this process should take anywhere from 2-15 seconds, 2 being my fastest and 7-10 being my average. This tech can be applied multiple times and if you manage to fail it or if the visuals aren't getting anywhere, start the process over again.

    Requirements:
    - 4 hours of sleep
    - OK with visualizing
    - Persistence to give it a go again if you're unable to complete it.


    Got any questions, I'll help when I can.
    Hopefully more people will take the initiative to create methods of inducing LDs, instead of seeing repeats of the same techniques and dead-end questions. Who ever heard of an oneironaught not being able to to imagine? C'mon, think and create people. We need more discoverers out there, not relying on the same people(like 6 of us) to feed out techniques. So.......... I give out a challenge.

    I Challenge someone to make a technique faster than this.

    I DARE someone to make an instant induction!

    So, wanna try me?
    Can you handle it?
```



For any other questions, regard his old post here.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Interesting that I had came across this method I posted some time ago. It's amusing to notice how much I've changed in rationale since the time I posted the original thread. Now, in a better position of intellect, the errors I have made can be seen clearly. The level of reasoning and grammar that was characterized of me in the past was not my best, and at first, somewhat disgusted me. However, that disgust has passed , and now I am relieved. 

What is interesting about this method, is that I am now working on a rational piece of work involving lucid dreaming, and though this [mfg] method has its flaws, the refineries made from some of its concepts, contribute to my current work, which has shown me to have been relatively close in the past to the matter of which I sought involving lucid dreaming.

----------


## Soraalam1

I find this technique really interesting. I tried last night and I was trying to visualize my house. All I saw was my house in black. I tried to make it brighter but I couldn't. Tonight I'm not going to expect a place (like my house), I'm going to allow a "living world" to come to me.

----------


## Avalanche

I'll try this tonight during my WBTB, but I can't really see it working. I mean it's just visualizing and then grabbing something. Why would just doing something fast help induct yourself into a dream?

I will try it tonight, but tbh I can't see this working. I will try my earnest of course.

----------


## Avalanche

Well I'll be damned, it worked.

Well, sort of. I had just finished an hour long WBTB, and was waiting for HI to begin. I then either slipped into a little dream fragment or started daydreaming, as I saw on a copybook much like my dream journal, and a blue pen, much like the one I use on it. I instantly grabbed the pen and really felt it in my hands, it was incredible how real it was, and how alert I was as well. This was different to a vivid dream as I remember thinking that I need to feel this pen and ground myself in the HI. Then I looked closely at the pages and they were typed out, so not my DJ, but the words were all weird and random, they changed before my eyes. Much like this;

Seigh fejij eifepk aeokf irus eifsjg etc etc. The looked sort of like words, but not proper words of course.

Then when that dream ended I was still in the same position in bed, it only lasted like 20 seconds. I then went back into it again, a new dream, where I was in this old house with wooden furniture in it. I remember instantly grabbing at a chair and really feeling the wood on it, but it wasn't doing anything, so I touched a nearby cupboard. I then rubbed my hands over my arms and body and noticed some people walking about, like it was a museum. Then it just faded again and I think I just fell asleep a little while later, as I had a dream after that.

I will definitely try this again tonight after another WBTB. So excited that this has actually worked on some level, as so fast. Everything else I tried only got as far as increasing my recall.

----------


## Choi

> I'll try this tonight during my WBTB, but I can't really see it working. I mean it's just visualizing and then grabbing something. Why would just doing something fast help induct yourself into a dream?
> 
> I will try it tonight, but tbh I can't see this working. I will try my earnest of course.



Thinking is dreaming and when you visualise yourself doing something else and completely forget about your real body, you are in a non-physical focus  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

I understand that now, as I pretty much did it. I was looking at that copy and holding that pen, I was in that house feeling the furniture. I had lost my body, but not my mind.

----------


## Avalanche

Bumping epic thread with a failure of sorts, I forgot to re-read the tutorial before bed, so I was a bit anxious to do it right, and sure enough it didn't work last night, I just fell asleep.

BUT

Tonight I have a lot of homework to do in my WBTB, so that should work like the other night I did my maths homework and I nearly got it, and I am memorizing the steps. Like last night I forget to imagine a scene getting brighter and brighter, I just waited for a random dream to come along.

Wish meh luck.

----------


## yuppie11975

LOL
"I can't see this working..."
-Next post-
"OMG IT WORKED!"
Made me laugh, aaaaaanywhore, this sounds like a really good technique  :smiley: 
I'm not into wilding, but I'll try with my DEILD's  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

> Made me laugh, aaaaaanywhore, this sounds like a really good technique



>Made me laugh, aaaaaanywhore,
>aaaaaaanywhore,
>whore

I'm sorry what

Also, last night I remember waking up to my alarm, but just hitting snooze and going back to sleep. It wakes me up 9 minutes later, and I hit snooze again. The third time, 20 minutes later, I actually realize I need to get up, which was annoying. I did some homework and stayed up for an hour, but again, no success. I only had one dream I could actually recall that night too...

If this doesn't work again tonight (I'm going to put in an honest 1.5 hour WBTB at the time it worked before) I might ditch this technique, unless I can find someone who can tell me about this more than just the tutorial itself.
It did work the second night, properly, I was in a dream and I knew it, and I could do what I wanted to (mainly grabbing things to stabilize though), so it does work. But I might need some better tips than whats in the first post.

----------


## Reamous

Lol my cat is not going to enjoy this. She may just be the only thing in range....

----------


## Avalanche

Your cat doesn't have to know...

Stealth WBTB FTW

----------


## Ace19

Wait so you can try this anytime of day,but when you feel comfortable/tiredish???

----------


## Avalanche

You need to be falling asleep, so yes, anywhere you can fall asleep. You need to drift off towards sleep, but sucker...grab the dream as it appears instead of just being lulled into it.

----------


## Reamous

I tried this last night and it sort of worked. I woke up at 4 AM and got up to turn of a lamp I left on. I got back in bed and closed my eyes and waited. I pictured the darkness, and imagined the "living world." I grabbed the blanket near my cat (not my cat thankfully) but I felt wierd when I did it. I had that "transition" feeling, like when I go from awake to a dream, but made it to the dream this time. But everything was still black. I was lucid for a few seconds, but woke up. I guess I didn't visualize the living world enough. :/

----------


## Avalanche

I don't think you actually have to physically grab with your hands. I did it like 2 weeks ago, I just imagined grabbing at what was in my dream and I got it, but then lost it as it wouldn't stabilize enough.

----------


## Linkzelda

I just had a lucid at around 5:00 ish AM, it's in my DJ entry here Had another lucid, but my eyes freaking opened! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If you read it, the part about me clenching my fist is similar to the fast grab method, but I wasn't holding on to the closest thing near me (if there was, maybe my bedsheets haha). I just became aware that I wanted this image that was manifest in the back of my eye before it disappeared.

The lucidity was just crazy, It was as if I was just waking up with a lot of energy. But again, I had the eye problem of waking up my waking life eyes instead of just using my dream eyes.

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, with this method I had two in one night, one straight after the 1st, hanging off it's coatails. I remember actually wondering what would happen if I tried to reach out and grab something like I would in real life instead of just thinking it, and sure enough my real arm shot out and the whole thing vanished.

----------


## Solarflare

> 1. Sleep for at least 4-6 hours, so that you're at REM.
> 
>     2. Any time while you feel comfortable in bed (can be hours later if you want)...



so i pretty much wake up at this time then preform the technique?

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, I think that's pretty much what he was talking about. It is basically a technique to do after a WBTB, so do a WBTB as you see fit, then do this.

When I did, on my second night I went back to bed but found it hard to relax and just drift off. I wasn't tossing and turning, but I wasn't tired either. I lay still and closed my eyes, and cleared my thoughts. This is probably what hinders most people, having an overactive brain. Everytime I had achieved lucidity, I have always had a relaxed mind. Anyway, I watched and waiting for a dream to form.

I think that since my mind was too awake to simply fall asleep, I was aware enough to see the dream form. I then thought of grabbing what I saw- a pen- and it kept me in the dream, but not for long.

That's how I did it, I would advise everyone else to really try to slow down and take in everything, as that's what I didn't do and it fell apart.

----------


## Solarflare

Do you use your real arm to grab something in the dream, or something in real life

----------


## Avalanche

Well, the first time it was a pen I grabbed, and I didn't even think, I just knew I had to grab something, so it just happened.
In the second dream I was already moving about, touching things to stabilize, so I thought of maybe moving like I would in real life, instead of just thinking of going here or there.

When I moved my arm in the dream just like in real life, it totally ruined the dream.

----------


## Solarflare

Wait, so tell me if i got this technique correct, i wake up as i would for WBTB, close my eyes and visualize darkness slowly getting brighter and brighter, until its vivid, then use my real hands to grab something in real life until it becomes a dream.

Did i get it right? or do i have to grab something in the dream?

----------


## Avalanche

Well how I did it on the night it worked, was like this:

Went to bed at like 10:30, a little earlier than my usual.
Woke up at 5:00am, maybe 5:30, can't remember.
Sat up, did some stretching, walked around my room, did some homework on my bed.
This was for about half an hour.

I then went back to bed, and lay down on my side, in my most comfortable position.
I closed my eyes and didn't move, and cleared my mind as best I could. Looking back I cleared my mind pretty well compared to other attempts. 
I swallowed a few times, but did it without too much fuss. After a while my mind started to wander, but not with me in control, it was really random stuff, not day to day worries.

I then felt a wave of relaxation, not quite SP, but just a wave of feeling calm and settled.
A little while later, (this all took about 15min I guessed without looking at the clock) I saw a dream appear in front of my eyes. It wasn't black then suddenly a dream, it was like I wasn't paying attention until the dream caught my attention. I then without thinking grabbed the nearest object and held it. As in I thought about grabbing the pen, I didn't try to leap out and grab it. Just think it, don't worry that if you miss it you will mess up completely.

Then take it nice and slow, looking at your hands and stabilizing. If you fail, you can try to do it again in DEILD form, as in not moving when you come out.

----------


## Solarflare

Okay thanks, so your grabbing something in real life.  :Thinking:

----------


## Avalanche

....uh, no? Isn't that exactly what I said not to do? You want to just think of just grabbing something, not actually trying to move your body.

----------


## Solarflare

oh, so are you moving your real arms at all?

----------


## Avalanche

No, all the time you are laying still. Trust me, and you know this yourself, once you are in a dream you don't think of your real body. You instantly know how to move about in the dream, and this way does not make your body move. I suppose when I was in the dream it was so weak that when I tried to move in the dream, I moved IRlife.
But I don't think that was it, as I was moving fine before, but then when I decided to test it in the name of SCIENCE it failed and I moved my real arm, which woke me up, and I was then too awake to try another DEILD again.
That was also the last time I had success with this method. After a while my dream recall went down to nothing, and ever since then- about 4/5 weeks, I have been trying to get it back up. I think about now it is nearly back up to what it was.

----------


## Linkzelda

That makes sense now. When I clenched my fists, I thought it was my real arms, but I guess I was lucid thinking I was still trying to LD.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This grab technique has worked for me. The trick is to try to move your real arm after inducing SP and HH, with the idea being that you move your dream body arm, and connect more solidly with the dream.

----------


## bluremi

Interesting.... these techniques based on HI have not worked for me in the past so I have stopped trying, but this seems to highlight the idea that most people try too hard. Now that I have a reliable way to wake up during REM every morning I will give this a shot.

----------


## RedNaxela

I will admit that I was skeptical when I read this idea yesterday. However, after it popped into my head during a WBTB attempt last night, I can report that it has worked for me.

Falling back asleep, I was getting some decent HI and finally thought to reach out and grab it. I was sure that my real arm would be extending, but quickly realized I was already past the threshold and was able to enter a stable dreamscape very quickly. I kept wondering if I was acting out my dream motions in bed, but was able to wander around in a very tangible dream for about 10 seconds before the dream faded.

I will post here again if I can replicate these results. Thank you for posting this.

----------


## FryingMan

Tried it during a nap after reading this and despite several attempts of fairly clear seeming HI my dream hands never touched anything.

----------


## RedNaxela

Well, reporting back in, I can say I've had more success with this technique. I managed a major sleep-in last night and was able to chain 3 WILDs together with this technique. They may have been headed in the WILD direction anyway, but I was able to solidify the dreamscape and enter the dream through physically reaching out to grab the first stable-appearing surface that popped up as my HI got more complex and drawn-out.

Even if this is just a placebo effect, it has doubled my WILD count in a week. Looking forward to testing this further.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Tried it during a nap after reading this and despite several attempts of fairly clear seeming HI my dream hands never touched anything.



Tell us more.





> Well, reporting back in, I can say I've had more success with this technique. I managed a major sleep-in last night and was able to chain 3 WILDs together with this technique. They may have been headed in the WILD direction anyway, but I was able to solidify the dreamscape and enter the dream through physically reaching out to grab the first stable-appearing surface that popped up as my HI got more complex and drawn-out.
> 
> Even if this is just a placebo effect, it has doubled my WILD count in a week. Looking forward to testing this further.



wow amazing.

----------


## FryingMan

> Tell us more.



I'm not sure there's a lot more to say.   I don't recall if I was WILDing or just trying to sleep for DILDs, but going to sleep was slow, so I saw a bunch of HI.     Maybe it was a computer printer that became fairly clear in front of me.   I tried to reach for it with my dream hands but I guess I wasn't deeply enough asleep, there was no physical contact.    That happened several times with different things, mostly office equipment I think.

edit: had a chance to try again this morning, as I had a very slow-to-sleep BTB.   Wasn't trying to WILD, just get back to sleep, but I was getting lots of HI and when a DC face became clear in front of me I imagined reaching out and grabbing the DC body, holding on, and trying to pull myself in.   I experienced the beginnings of a "lucid rush" feeling, it was definitely something different than my earlier failed grab attempts.  Didn't make it in but an interesting experience all the same.   I may have been too awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Bumping this thread, coz I love this technique.

----------


## EbbTide000

Thank you   WakingNomad

Wonderful technique

I copied an re-formatted it because in the Opening post it ran off the page (on my tablet) here it is ...





> Cool 10 second lucid induction! 
> 
> Title -*MFG* 
> 
> HEY, I'm sure some of you guys and gals that clicked here are like "ZOMG TeH FAST U|[email protected]#$%$% teh NeeK". Well today, your dreams come true. (Heh get it?) Let me start off that I actually discovered the root of this technique like a year ago. Slowly finding out what to do to "initiate" these visuals smoothly and fast to implement a way to get lucid, easily. 
> 
> I'm not going to lie, you won't be able to do this technique if you have a problem with visualizing. But that can be fixed with practice so that you can do this The method itself is named, *Malac's Fast Grab* (or if you hate my name than you can call it *"My Fast Grab"*). 
> 
> Ever heard the saying that to transition into a dream, you should "step into it" or interact in the midst of HI? (Hipnagogic Images ie falling to sleep images) This technique emphasizes that transition part into a practical means of getting lucid, fast. 
> ...

----------

